# sick hill billy's



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

hold on to your lunches

sorry if I made any of you guys sick I talk to the mod and he said take it down but if you guys really want to see it just PM me. And once again sorry guys.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

?? direct link?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, interesting site


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im gonna be sick


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i think thats the one hes talking about...if ur ready to throw up ur lunch watch it...

stop posting these lol im gonna throw up


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Dumb asses....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

You might get a talkin to if you keep posting these gore videos.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> You might get a talkin to if you keep posting these gore videos.
> [snapback]911450[/snapback]​


They are making me sick


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

> i think thats the one hes talking about...if ur ready to throw up ur lunch watch it...
> 
> stop posting these lol im gonna throw up


sorry K fizzly I was bored and want to see some sick stuff and thought I would share with you guys


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol its all G...did u see the chinese boy get crushed by the elevator in china? sick sh*t


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

We put one shot in the head and then stick a long knife into their heart. Chicharones.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

this is the first one I post but if I'm not supose to then I won't do it again I do appoligze I don't want to get anyone mad or get me kick off the site.







but no where in the rules says that I can't post gore video


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

johndeere said:


> We put one shot in the head and then stick a long knife into their heart. Chicharones.
> [snapback]911461[/snapback]​


damn dude, im starting to think you really are a farmer lol. btw chicharones roxor.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

johndeere said:


> We put one shot in the head and then stick a long knife into their heart. Chicharones.
> [snapback]911461[/snapback]​


i dont ahve the heart to do that..dont u feel sick? what we do in pakistan....not pigs but other animals...is quicly slit the throat let the blood drain and just cut off the head...its prolly one of the more humane ways...but damn it sux illing an animal...i slaughtered a cow once and i swear the cow was crying when i was about to kill it


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

OMG, I just saw this one:

*link edited out becuase of content*


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > We put one shot in the head and then stick a long knife into their heart. Chicharones.
> ...


I grew up on a farm/ranch and we mostly slaughtered our own animals unless we wanted special cuts or smoked ham. I think a bullet to the head then a knife straight to the heart is about as quick as you can get.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

why knife to the heart...if u shoot it in the head isnt it dead already


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

I would never kill an animal, we all diserve the chance to live. Though the most humane way would probally be a quick shot to the head.... Im guessing...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

johndeere said:


> We put one shot in the head and then stick a long knife into their heart. *Chicharones*.
> [snapback]911461[/snapback]​











Thats the Way my Grandma and Grandpa would do it.
But we lived in the City. Los Angeles City to Be Exact.
But there MexiCANS.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and ur mexistupid!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Fido said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > We put one shot in the head and then stick a long knife into their heart. Chicharones.
> ...


We like to leave meat on the chicharones. After the pig is dead we cover the pig in gunny sacks and pour boiling water over it. Then we scrape off the top part of the skin and hair. Then we skin the pig but leave a little meat on as much skin as we can. Then we cut the skin in sections(depending on how big you want the chicharones) and we throw the pig fat and skin into a 55 gallon drum cut in half over a fire. While someone is cooking the chicharones the rest of us are cutting the meat. When the chicharones are done we all break out the tortillas, soda or beer and eat some of the meat and chicharones we made. It's hard work cooking them cause you have to stir them with a big 2x4 and not burn them.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> and ur mexistupid!
> [snapback]911481[/snapback]​











Better Watch it Tubby, Might Mistake you for a Pig and Cut your Ass up too.



johndeere said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > johndeere said:
> ...


You Suck! Bringing Back Good Memories of the Old Days


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut is chicharrones...sausages? pig is disgusting...and ugly like mexi stupid gordeez


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

:laugh: We try and do it once a year if possible. Arizona is not far from Texas.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wut is chicharrones...sausages? pig is disgusting...and ugly like mexi stupid gordeez
> [snapback]911496[/snapback]​


Fried Pork skins(pork rinds?), but they are way better than the ones you buy at the store.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Damn dood, flashbacks...i thought my family was the only ones to use 2X4s as stirring sticks lmao.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Seen that video before.

My great grand mother use to cut chicken heads off with an axe, bring that sh*t inside and cook it. I've seen sh*t like this, doesn't bother me.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

johndeere said:


> :laugh: We try and do it once a year if possible. Arizona is not far from Texas.
> [snapback]911500[/snapback]​


Ta Hell Its not.
Takes like 12+ just to get OUT of Texas.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

texas is whack...all u see is desert


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> texas is whack...all u see is desert
> [snapback]911558[/snapback]​


'Idiot!'
California is Whack!
All you See is Jackasses and bums everywhere.
No Clean Lakes, No rivers, Like one Swimming Pool.
Its all Clustered.
Here, We still have Lotta land, Thank god For that.
I remember when I first moved to my nice little Quiet Town.
22K People
These days, 45K


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: We try and do it once a year if possible. Arizona is not far from Texas.
> ...


:laugh: It only takes me 4 hours to get to El Paso.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hahahahaha 45 k...how much does long baech have like a million? 500 thousand? 2 million...sh*t iono but its around there


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> texas is whack...all u see is desert
> [snapback]911558[/snapback]​


Thats cause you were in the south west side.







Austin is like an oasis.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

never been to texas


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

johndeere said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > texas is whack...all u see is desert
> ...


Austin is 'Wierd'








Been up there like a few times, To many People for me.
Some hottys though I wouldnt Mind Boinking :nod:

P.S. Fizzle, Dont come to Texas. We dont want you here :rasp:


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> texas is whack...all u see is desert
> [snapback]911558[/snapback]​


Have you ever been to Texas? Thats far from the truth. Texas is a cold place during most of the year, its been in the 20's this week. We have frequent ice storms, where we have no electricity for weeks, not exactly dessert huh?. During the spring its all green, plenty of green grass, and cool air. During the summer in some places it can get up to 105f or so, but its usually in the high 80's. There are massive cities all over Texas, such as Dallas. We have nice beaches as well. Texas obviously is not what you think.













































Dont mess with Texas


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Riverwalk is Awesome During Xmas. Its all Lit up.
Its A Beautiful place to Walk and Drink some Beer


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

^ beer all u think about


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Yeah i saw this vid.
Pretty distubing dumb fucks.

But dont post it here man a lot of people cant handle it.
It's to much gore.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree with you there Rikimaru, we dont want the younger audiences to see that.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

if i had a choice of watching that video again or going on a date with hyphens mom....id go on a date with hyphens mom


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> if i had a choice of watching that video again or going on a date with hyphens mom....id go on a date with hyphens mom
> [snapback]911719[/snapback]​


Jesus christ, and people think Filo is annoying...

I'd like to see Texas someday, and even areas that are desert aren't necessarily ugly, my cousins live in Arizona and some of the canyons and rock formations are beatiful. But hey, I guess Texas is probably pretty wack in comparison with the developing country goodness of Pakistan


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

haha where are u from...are u half german half this half that a quarter of some other sh*t and a pint of cherokee indian like every other white person...at least my bloodline is pure *shrugs* and i have one country...it was just a joke but iono why you had to start it up again


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

cool video.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> haha where are u from...are u half german half this half that a quarter of some other sh*t and a pint of cherokee indian like every other white person...at least my bloodline is pure *shrugs* and i have one country...it was just a joke but iono why you had to start it up again
> [snapback]911749[/snapback]​


Can't speak for elTwitcho but I'm

Irish, Anglo Saxon, German, Danish, Dutch, liter of Cherokee, gram of Spanish and Roman. 
And who knows what else.










Anyway, what the f*ck does this have to do with the topic, Fizz?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

that i have a country...and u dont


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> that i have a country...and u dont
> [snapback]911920[/snapback]​


How do you figure that? What is the name of "your" country? Certainly can't be California/US if we're talking about ethic background location.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

pakistan...im talking abotua motherland...and i didnt start arguing twich started the whole pakistan thing


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Pakistan? You do know Pakistan has a short history and it emerged out of the Indian sub-continent or British India. And east Pakistan broke away and proclaimed sovereignty of Bangladesh. Which area of Pakistan is your homeland west or east? I'm going to guess west.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

islamabad...north west frontier...does it matter

if u want an arguement u win...thanx for the history lesson ill be sure to ask u for help in ap world when i need it


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

You must've read too much into what I posted, I wasn't hunting for an arguement. Just trying to find out the "whole pakistan thing" deal between you and Eltwitcho. What's the deal?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cuz i said...texas is just desert as a joke...and being a sarcastic man...he says im sure texas isnt as nice as a developing country like pakistan...so i said at least i have a country rather then like 20 countries


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > if i had a choice of watching that video again or going on a date with hyphens mom....id go on a date with hyphens mom
> ...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

What a sick video, that was disgusting... i can handle seeing this stuff, but would rather not. Im sure other members including myself would rather not see any videos like this again.

For the people that think its cool, you have some fucked up minds..

Cant belive the mods have not taken this down, yet something like a human beings body naked is not allowed... wow, how sad.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Nevermind I saw it.
That Little piggy wont be going to the MArket Anytime soon.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

The Lounge
This forum is reserved for any and all topics that are not related to fishkeeping. MEMBERS ONLY. 
*WARNING: This forum contains material considered PG-13 in nature. *

hmmmmmm


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

here gordeez
ill link it to u look for a pm


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Goddammit! I wanted to See it. All it does it take me back to the main Page!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gordeez, copy the link location, use RealOne Player to open it by pasting the link location in Open.

It's pretty fucked up though...I almost prefer the beheading videos to this.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Goddammit! I wanted to See it. All it does it take me back to the main Page!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The answer on how to view it, is embedded in your post.

Seriously dude, make sure you want to view though. I know how it could be disturbing to the majority who view it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that was fuckin disgusting. and those sick fuckers were laughing about it.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

DC_Cichlid said:


> What a sick video, that was disgusting... i can handle seeing this stuff, but would rather not. Im sure other members including myself would rather not see any videos like this again.
> 
> For the people that think its cool, you have some fucked up minds..
> 
> ...


I strongly agree with you there.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> What a sick video, that was disgusting... i can handle seeing this stuff, but would rather not. Im sure other members including myself would rather not see any videos like this again.
> 
> For the people that think its cool, you have some fucked up minds..
> 
> ...


I disagree. Porn is a lot different than animal slaughter. I believe there are minors on this board and distributing porn to minors is against the law.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Well the thread maker posted the topic, with the approval of a mod (what and which mod, it doesnt matter). This was another "reality" thread which does happen in real life, but nothing alot would want to talk or discuss about. It might've been gory, sick, pleasureable, and some might have gotten a thrill out of it.

But the majority of the community complained about how it was nowhere in the lines of PG-13 material, so the pic was taken down. Now live your lives the way it was before ever seeing this topic. Move on..


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > What a sick video, that was disgusting... i can handle seeing this stuff, but would rather not. Im sure other members including myself would rather not see any videos like this again.
> ...


First.....







the law... and all the other government bullshit.

Now, i didn't say i think nude images/videos of humans should be allowed on this site either, they shouldn't. Im just stateing that i dont think it is half as bad as what we just watched in this pig video.

Killing an animal this way is disgusting, i would love to see those guys get charged, if they haven't already.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Well the thread maker posted the topic, with the approval of a mod (what and which mod, it doesnt matter). *This was another "reality" thread which does happen in real life*, [snapback]912085[/snapback]​


So to you its not a big deal showing this video as it, " happens in real life. "

Sure it does, along with pornography videos, murder videos... etc.

Just because it happens in real life, does not make it right to show it.. to kids.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

poor piggy


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> First.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hate to break in and speak, because i'm done with the thread. but you would need the law to charge these sick fuckers. but these guys will probably never face any charges. the men was more disturbing than the kicking pig. total assholes.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Well the thread maker posted the topic, with the approval of a mod (what and which mod, it doesnt matter). *This was another "reality" thread which does happen in real life*, [snapback]912085[/snapback]​
> ...


WTH?!?! I have no idea what your talking about. If you read my post all over again, it shows no support or opposition towards the video. I havent even seen it to make a claim about "giving it rights to be shown just because it happens in real life".

All I said was that it happens, vid link was taken down due to complaints, and now go on with your life...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> What a sick video, that was disgusting... i can handle seeing this stuff, but would rather not. Im sure other members including myself would rather not see any videos like this again.
> 
> For the people that think its cool, you have some fucked up minds..
> 
> ...


DC, what the f*ck is your issue? Who held a gun to your head and forced you to watch this video? What....20 posts about how disgusting it was is not enough warning for you? You see...I hate to see an animal suffer so I did something totally original....I didnt watch the video about it. You decided to watch it, it wasnt like you just opened this thread and it started playing, and you didnt need to watch the entire thing if you didnt want too. So quit your whining and move on.

Oh yeah....some of our mods actually have lives that dont revolve around this website so sorry if we offended your morals by not acting quick enough to keep you from opening the link and playing the video.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so then if i linked a porn video and said hot sex....u have a choice of not clicking it...why do u ban ppl ...cuz ur basically implying if u dont wanna watch it dont...so then if ppl link sex andporn why do they get banned?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> so then if i linked a porn video and said hot sex....u have a choice of not clicking it...why do u ban ppl ...cuz ur basically implying if u dont wanna watch it dont...so then if ppl link sex andporn why do they get banned?
> [snapback]912205[/snapback]​


Great argument.....

What some of you dont seem to understand is this site is run by a few piranha hobbiest. We made up the rules and enforce them, and we decided that we didnt want porn, or links to porn, on this site. Pretty simple.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > so then if i linked a porn video and said hot sex....u have a choice of not clicking it...why do u ban ppl ...cuz ur basically implying if u dont wanna watch it dont...so then if ppl link sex andporn why do they get banned?
> ...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> so then if i linked a porn video and said hot sex....u have a choice of not clicking it...why do u ban ppl ...cuz ur basically implying if u dont wanna watch it dont...so then if ppl link sex andporn why do they get banned?
> [snapback]912205[/snapback]​


Exactly my point. No need for me to speak... hahaha...

Sorry RhomZilla, i mis read.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

K fizzly said:


> so then if i linked a porn video and said hot sex....u have a choice of not clicking it...why do u ban ppl ...cuz ur basically implying if u dont wanna watch it dont...so then if ppl link sex andporn why do they get banned?
> [snapback]912205[/snapback]​


Porn and nudity are clearly laid out in the current rules. It is a much more prevalent problem than people posting pictures of animal slaughter which is why it warrants MUCH more attention. Other items are dealt with on a more case by case basis.

the link was removed, so.... whats the problem again?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > What a sick video, that was disgusting... i can handle seeing this stuff, but would rather not. Im sure other members including myself would rather not see any videos like this again.
> ...


Ok, no need to be an asshole...









I didn't think the video would be sick, it could have been a joke for all i knew... right?

I already said i didn't care about the video, but like other members have states... younger viewers do not need to see this type of material.

When i said what i said in my posts, there should have not been any offence taken, so i dont know what your tring to do.

Sure the mods have lifes, but there was a mod reading this page... im sure he could have taken the video off himself, yet decided not to...

And how was this video givin the "ok" to post by a MOD??????

hmm.. yeh... thats what i thought.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Ok, no need to be an asshole...:rasp:
> 
> I didn't think the video would be sick, it could have been a joke for all i knew... right?
> 
> ...


So Im an asshole for telling the truth? 
Not every mod is the same and it is all a judgement call. What is sick to some is unemotional to others. Do you think everything is black and white? It is really noble of you to watch out for the kids but please...anyone can view anything on the internet. You want to protect kids from this type of material turn off the tv's and unplug the computers. We choose to not allow certain things on this site...doesnt mean they are not readily found all over the web. So once again.....it was a link that did not need to be played and once started could have easily been closed. If someone didnt want to see it turn it off. Is it that hard to understand?


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

hey I did not think I was going to open Pandora's Box with this thread. Dc sorry about the vid man I didn't think it was going to upset people this bad man really. So please man why are you trying to get me kick off I did ask and after seeing what people were arguing about it I took action and had it removed so sorry man. I think this thread should be closed so everybody could stop arguing about a stuipd vid that I wanted to share with you guys.

P.S. I've seen worst here where people put a mouse into a tank of hungry piranha's dude really chill out.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

this arguement looks like what i did all last year. it was me vs. the mods, lol.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey d.c, was this your first rated "R"movie without parents permission needed??


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

thePACK said:


> hey d.c, was this your first rated "R"movie without parents permission needed??:rasp:
> [snapback]912319[/snapback]​


yes,....









jk. hahaha


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> this arguement looks like what i did all last year. it was me vs. the mods, lol.
> [snapback]912318[/snapback]​


hehehehehe


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

frankyo said:


> hey I did not think I was going to open Pandora's Box with this thread. Dc sorry about the vid man I didn't think it was going to upset people this bad man really. So please man why are you trying to get me kick off I did ask and after seeing what people were arguing about it I took action and had it removed so sorry man. I think this thread should be closed so everybody could stop arguing about a stuipd vid that I wanted to share with you guys.
> 
> P.S. I've seen worst here where people put a mouse into a tank of hungry piranha's dude really chill out.
> [snapback]912314[/snapback]​


dude... lol.... ive seen many worse vids myself... ive already said i dont care really to watch such videos... just thought i should bring up a point. Also, i did not try get you kicked off the site.... whoever told you that..?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

frankyo said:


> hey I did not think I was going to open Pandora's Box with this thread. Dc sorry about the vid man I didn't think it was going to upset people this bad man really. So please man why are you trying to get me kick off I did ask and after seeing what people were arguing about it I took action and had it removed so sorry man. I think this thread should be closed so everybody could stop arguing about a stuipd vid that I wanted to share with you guys.
> 
> P.S. I've seen worst here where people put a mouse into a tank of hungry piranha's dude really chill out.
> [snapback]912314[/snapback]​


you've let out all those pardora evils.









seriously, fizz and dc-cichlid made points about porn. but don't commit insubordination over this pig horror thriller.









anyone watch the autopsy video on the site?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This is a classic example of people just trying their hardest to find something to argue/bitch about.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

User said:


> frankyo said:
> 
> 
> > hey I did not think I was going to open Pandora's Box with this thread. Dc sorry about the vid man I didn't think it was going to upset people this bad man really. So please man why are you trying to get me kick off I did ask and after seeing what people were arguing about it I took action and had it removed so sorry man. I think this thread should be closed so everybody could stop arguing about a stuipd vid that I wanted to share with you guys.
> ...


yes,.. that whole site is messed up! lol


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

really, I was asking has anyone watched it yet, meaning I haven't.









there's some gross ass things on the site, its like a roadside accident you have to look.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, there's always one complainer in every bunch

DC, go change your Maxi-Pad and take some Midol, for crying out loud


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Well, there's always one complainer in every bunch
> 
> DC, go change your Maxi-Pad and take some Midol, for crying out loud
> [snapback]912442[/snapback]​


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

DC and K Drizzly -

I spoke to a Dr. and he said not to worry...you both suffer from "Rectal Cranial Inversion". The good news is you will live, the bad news is that you will suffer from this for the rest of your life.

He told me to have you take two of these...

View attachment 51096


...then go find your mother and cry to her.

If you don't like the way this board is moderated, run, or handled, go start your own forum and run it the way you want...WHAT?!?...you don't have the money, time or know how???

Then shut up and get over yourself.

I get sick and tired of people whining and crying about crap that has been dealt with and is over.

If this thread offends you, please scroll up, start from the begining and read this post again...repeat as needed.

Jeffrey


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> DC and K Drizzly -
> 
> I spoke to a Dr. and he said not to worry...you both suffer from "Rectal Cranial Inversion". The good news is you will live, the bad news is that you will suffer from this for the rest of your life.
> 
> ...










Too funny pastor,maybe you can hand those out at least once a month.:laugh:


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

dc and fido 4 life


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm starting to feel like I missed something here. I know the link was removed, but I kinda feel like I should have seen it or something.

Am I weird because I want to see the gore everyone is talking about?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

cooldudectd said:


> I'm starting to feel like I missed something here. I know the link was removed, but I kinda feel like I should have seen it or something.
> 
> Am I weird because I want to see the gore everyone is talking about?
> [snapback]912791[/snapback]​


No, but you will regret the decision.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> cooldudectd said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to feel like I missed something here. I know the link was removed, but I kinda feel like I should have seen it or something.
> ...


No He wont. I saw it, im not scarred nor Do I regret it.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

cooldudectd said:


> I'm starting to feel like I missed something here. I know the link was removed, but I kinda feel like I should have seen it or something.
> 
> Am I weird because I want to see the gore everyone is talking about?
> [snapback]912791[/snapback]​


google is your friend.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > cooldudectd said:
> ...


Yes but curiosity will lead him to the rest of the site and cause him to watch a man scream for his life and have his throat slit on camera. At least that was my experience.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


Yea, Curiousty GOt to me and i ended spending a few hrs on that site watching all kinds of crap


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


I've watched the video again and you kinda build up a tolerance to that stuff. Still fucked up though...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I've watched the video again and you kinda build up a tolerance to that stuff. Still fucked up though...
> [snapback]912993[/snapback]​


Herein lies the problem...it is a process called desensitization. When you see it, it shocks you, then the next time it does not bother you as much, the next time even less. You end up not even being phased by things that should bother you.

The whole process is very scary if you think about it. I could go on for pages about this, but I will stop here.

That is why sites like the one that was linked here bother me.

Jeffrey


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > I've watched the video again and you kinda build up a tolerance to that stuff. Still fucked up though...
> ...


Yeah I've just turned the other cheek to that site...I dont wanna be come depressive/empty/cold later on because I was a douchebag 15 year old who was too curious. Something's should not be experienced no matter the age.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> I've watched the video again and you kinda build up a tolerance to that stuff. Still fucked up though...
> [snapback]912993[/snapback]​


Sadly it didn't bother me. I've seen people chop chicken heads off, skin live fish. I went through desensitization along time ago.

Dickhead boys and even girls when I was in highschool did horrible things to rats. f*cking unbelievable sh*t.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> DC and K Drizzly -
> 
> I spoke to a Dr. and he said not to worry...you both suffer from "Rectal Cranial Inversion". The good news is you will live, the bad news is that you will suffer from this for the rest of your life.
> 
> ...


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......... WHAT!?!?!?!

get over myself?

Why dont you get over yourself, and stop typing your name after each post, get over yourself big guy, your no different from me or anyone else.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Well, there's always one complainer in every bunch
> 
> DC, go change your Maxi-Pad and take some Midol, for crying out loud
> [snapback]912442[/snapback]​


Sorry for standing up for what i think was right, proves who you are, jackass.

Grow up.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> PastorJeff said:
> 
> 
> > DC and K Drizzly -
> ...


He's a pastor, and you're gonna burn for all eternity for dissing a pastor.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > PastorJeff said:
> ...


ROFLMAO, ohhh im scared. I better go "find my mom and cry to her."

hahaha, what a joke.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...


Whatever hellboy, tell Hitler I said hi.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Dont cry because you kiss his ass. If he wants to talk sh*t let him... its the internet, why would i really care anyways.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow, what a ridiculous thread. if you're going to argue a point, at least make it sound intelligent...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> wow, what a ridiculous thread. if you're going to argue a point, at least make it sound intelligent...
> [snapback]913338[/snapback]​


Hahaha, do you think i really cared about the video... hmm, NO!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there's always one complainer in every bunch
> ...


Apology accepted.

For the record, I also thought that the video was pretty disturbing and sick but I read the warning and 20 other posts before clicking it, therefore it was my own choice to view it - noone made me do it.

And I would just as soon let the moderators do their job in monitoring this forum rather than whine like a little bitch every time I see something that _I_ may consider inappropriate


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> dc and fido 4 life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to hell lamer, stop trying to base your entire membership to bash me.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > I've watched the video again and you kinda build up a tolerance to that stuff. Still fucked up though...
> ...


Im just a Heartless Person. Watching Animals get slaughterd Doesnt really Bother me.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Why dont you get over yourself, and stop typing your name after each post, get over yourself big guy, your no different from me or anyone else.
> [snapback]913167[/snapback]​


First of all, on one hand you are correct. I am no different than 99.9% of the people on here. But you little boy are not the 99.9% Why? Because every once in a while God comes along and creates a numpty for the rest of the world to have to deal with.

We have to put up with the numpty, we have to pretend we like the numpty, we even will give up time from our life to interact with the numpty. But at the end of the day, we look up in the sky and wonder...Why God? Why put this numpty on this earth?

See, that is what is going on here. You are the numpty...and we all sit here wondering...Why God? Why put this numpty on earth? You want to put him on earth fine...then why did you allow him to find Piranha-Fury? Why?

Go run to your Mommy, pull down her blouse and tell her it is time for her little numpty to nurse.

Signed,

*Jeffrey*


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> PastorJeff said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


Don't feel bad, it doesn't bother me either. But that is what growing up on a farm will do to you. Now take some poor city kid, take him to the farm, and have him/her watch that.

Now THAT gets interesting.

The really fun one was the first time I saw them de-nut a cow.







He was NOT a happy boy!



Jewelz said:


> And I would just as soon let the moderators do their job in monitoring this forum rather than whine like a little bitch every time I see something that _I_ may consider inappropriate
> [snapback]913393[/snapback]​


Well said...very well said!

Jeffrey


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

What about all the people that dont belive in god, what do they do and say SIR....


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> What about all the people that dont belive in god, what do they do and say SIR....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um.....Thank You?

Psssssst.....DC....try typing a complete thought....it helps!

Signed,

*Jeffrey*


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


Dont get me wrong jewelz, but you have "whinned, and bitched" on this board.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > What about all the people that dont belive in god, what do they do and say SIR....
> ...


I dont think you understood, it was a question to your statement.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> I dont think you understood, it was a question to your statement.
> [snapback]913509[/snapback]​


O.K. Let me explain this...

The post was what was called "Tongue-in-Cheek"....



> Main Entry: tongue-in-cheek
> Function: adjective
> : characterized by insincerity, irony, or whimsical exaggeration


The post was not what is called "Literal"...



> Main Entry: 1lit·er·al
> Pronunciation: 'li-t(&-)r&l
> Function: adjective
> Etymology: Middle English, from Middle French, from Medieval Latin litteralis, from Latin, of a letter, from littera letter
> 1 a : according with the letter of the scriptures b : adhering to fact or to the ordinary construction or primary meaning of a term or expression


So in conclusion, my story holds as it was not a "literal" story but rather a "tongue-in-cheek" story.

Hope this clears things up. Here, let me make this easier for you...

See DC post...
See DC post dumb things...
See DC be grumpy at moderators... 
See DC make no friends.

There, that is as simple as I can make it.

Jeffrey


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

I think you smoke crack... do you?


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> I think you smoke crack... do you?
> [snapback]913532[/snapback]​


Great comeback...I am humbled by your quick witty response.









Jeffrey


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks...

man you say some fucked up things...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

you take whoever you are to serious, let loose guy.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> you take whoever you are to serious, let loose guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure thing...then grow up and stop ragging on the Mods.

Jeffrey


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this thread will be forever immortalized for its stupidity.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

PastorJeff said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > you take whoever you are to serious, let loose guy.
> ...


Ok, you dont know why i did... if they wanna PM and talk sh*t.. let them. And for people like yourself that like to poke there noise into it.. should stay out.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

So do it, and mind your own buisness...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

God damn and people say i spam. You know there is an edit button... I







when i see how many posts in a row i seen in this thread.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

well I have seen personally how it should be done.... just a knife to the neck so they can collect the blood for fritada which is a mixture of blood and the insides of the pig like intestines, heart and the lining of the stomach known as tripe.... mm mm good......


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Fido said:


> God damn and people say i spam. You know there is an edit button... I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe :rasp:


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

hrdbyte said:


> well I have seen personally how it should be done.... just a knife to the neck so they can collect the blood for fritada which is a mixture of blood and the insides of the pig like intestines, heart and the lining of the stomach known as tripe.... mm mm good......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bullit to the head... much better


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## I_ahh (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow.....this is funny.

DC Chichlid you need to read a book on comebacks...or do a google search on good ones......

Hillarious!!!

Iahh


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What a moron.



> Why God? Why put this numpty on this earth?


Holy geez, I could not contain the laughter here. Pastor Jeff is HILARIOUS!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

I_ahh said:


> Wow.....this is funny.
> 
> DC Chichlid you need to read a book on comebacks...or do a google search on good ones......
> 
> ...


And you my friend, should shut the f*ck up.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> What a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its the internet. Dont take everything to serious.

He doesn't know who i am... do you think i could care less what he calls me... nope.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> this thread will be forever immortalized for its stupidity.
> [snapback]913542[/snapback]​


You think..??? Sometimes, we need episodes like these to make things more interesting on the board.

I just have 3 words to say...


----------



## I_ahh (Jan 20, 2005)

DC_Cichlid said:


> I_ahh said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.....this is funny.
> ...


Spoken like a true "numpty"!!!!









Jeff- nice one.....I think that may be a new word!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > What a moron.
> ...


But it is SO f*cking FUNNY!









I'm curious, How is me laughing my arse off taking something seriously?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Today's word is indeed numpty...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> [snapback]913560[/snapback]​





DC_Cichlid said:


> [snapback]913562[/snapback]​





DC_Cichlid said:


> [snapback]913563[/snapback]​


The hell man, there are other topics that like to be at the top of the forum other than this.Why keep bumping it with the lock sign if you want it locked so bad...wtf


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

By the way, I think it's wrong to post vids of people or animals suffering but this thread has gone a much more enjoyable path!!!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

acestro said:


> I'm curious, How is me laughing my arse off taking something seriously?
> [snapback]913579[/snapback]​


That's just it....he has no real comebacks. I just can't help it! He is the guy in school that you stuff in a locker, and from the inside he is threatening to kick your butt.









Jeffrey


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And now I see P-F SUCKS. Pig f*cking?...







Who's taking things seriously?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious, How is me laughing my arse off taking something seriously?
> ...


That's funny. He has no idea how Peacock has trained us forever to deal with any ridiculous "arguments"


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

acestro said:


> And now I see P-F SUCKS. Pig f*cking?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT is funny! I am crying over here...









Jeffrey


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And the P-F is gone as quickly as it came...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

acestro said:


> And the P-F is gone as quickly as it came...
> [snapback]913599[/snapback]​


Next it will be "PJ Sucks"

Jeffrey


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

PastorJeff said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > And the P-F is gone as quickly as it came...
> ...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm slow. Just got it.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here we go again...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

my bad


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Weeeeee, lock slide!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

my bad


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

weeeeeeeeeee







weeeeeeeeee







weeeeeeeeeeeeee







weeeeeeeeeeeeeee







weeeeeeeeeeeee







weeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

All you spammers are about to meet your new king. He's on pace to beat Xenon's posts in one night!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Is it the dumbest thread yet?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

this is a big thread, all thanks to me :nod:


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, you are a regular Leonardo Da Vinci


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

i must have alota posts today


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> Yeah, you are a regular Leonardo Da Vinci
> [snapback]913631[/snapback]​


thanks man, always wanted to be just like him


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

listen d.c you opened this grab-bag of fun..by posting up "pg-13.."can't believe this is open","a mod was viewing it and didn't do anyting about it" oh..oh my... crap..then stick to your guns..be a man about the situation...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I can feel my brain cells oozing out of my head each second I post with this guy....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

acestro said:


> I can feel my brain cells oozing out of my head each second I post with this guy....
> [snapback]913637[/snapback]​


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

acestro said:


> I can feel my brain cells oozing out of my head each second I post with this guy....
> [snapback]913637[/snapback]​


It's the only way he can deal with the fact that he was being an idiot.

Can't you get banned for spamming? Com'on mods...ban his butt!

Jeffrey


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

thePACK said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > I can feel my brain cells oozing out of my head each second I post with this guy....
> ...

































Just pretend they're coming out of my mouth.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

How come there's always ONE member thats absolutetly INSISTS on being the board's bitch/target? First it was me then quickly lu, then k fizzly, then filo and now it seems DC is begging for the position of P-Fury Whipping Boy.


----------



## I_ahh (Jan 20, 2005)

View attachment 51189


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

hello?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

damn. 64 posts







... how did i do that...







hmmm


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

I_ahh said:


> View attachment 51189
> 
> [snapback]913651[/snapback]​


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

anyone here?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Are you like begging to be banned or something...cus people do get banned for spam heh. Careful dude.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

....does P F still suck?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I'm thinking of printing the last few pages of this god forsaken thread, and wiping my ass with them.

_Filo is off the hook._


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

im spamming..., noone has told me i am??


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This is the best thing that could have happened to you Filo!









Unless he starts talking about caudal peduncles...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

User said:


> I'm thinking of printing the last few pages of this god forsaken thread, and wiping my ass with them.
> 
> _Filo is off the hook._
> 
> ...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> ....does P F still suck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> im spamming..., noone has told me i am??
> [snapback]913667[/snapback]​


You're spamming.

The sky is up.

Water is wet.

The sun is bright.

...


----------



## I_ahh (Jan 20, 2005)

DC-

I have not been here very long, but I hope I never offend and tick off as many people as you have tonight!!!

You are humorous, but also annoying and all get out.

Iahh


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> This is the best thing that could have happened to you Filo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl u saw that huh. i was trying to get some reaction, but it doesnt seem to work anymore, I think everyone is all filoed out...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

...sorry.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

The mods are mad at me, i have more posts than them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fido said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > This is the best thing that could have happened to you Filo!
> ...


You have met your match here tonight!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> How come there's always ONE member thats absolutetly INSISTS on being the board's bitch/target? First it was me then quickly lu, then k fizzly, then filo and now it seems DC is begging for the position of P-Fury Whipping Boy.
> [snapback]913650[/snapback]​


I remember those days CK, you came a looooooooooooong way!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

11 P-Fury users in "my" thread....









beat that!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm sure if I went in the street and kept punching myself in the balls I could get more than 11 people to watch. What's your point?


----------



## I_ahh (Jan 20, 2005)

acestro said:


> I'm sure if I went in the street and kept punching myself in the balls I could get more than 11 people to watch. What's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




































































Too funny......

Yet you bring up a good point!!

Iahh


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

can someone, for the love of pfury, please lock this thread?


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

no point, im just posting.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I_ahh said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure if I went in the street and kept punching myself in the balls I could get more than 11 people to watch. What's your point?
> ...


It is great to be able to do both.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

acestro said:


> I'm sure if I went in the street and kept punching myself in the balls I could get more than 11 people to watch. What's your point?
> [snapback]913691[/snapback]​


You, sir, have made my sig.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> I'm sure if I went in the street and kept punching myself in the balls I could get more than 11 people to watch. What's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try it... id love to see it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> can someone, for the love of pfury, please lock this thread?
> [snapback]913698[/snapback]​


Why? It seems like he is just using this thread to try and piss off mods enough to --- him.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

In before the lock. ;-)


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> can someone, for the love of pfury, please lock this thread?
> [snapback]913698[/snapback]​


if you dont like it, dont come in it.

Isn't that what i was told about watching the video...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> no point, im just posting.
> [snapback]913700[/snapback]​


Just posting? More like..









That's me still oozing brain cells (Exhibit A:







)

In your case you may be out of the brain cells, nothing left to ooze.

Exhibit B:


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > no point, im just posting.
> ...


naw, i have lots left... my 4 year old brother said so.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure if I went in the street and kept punching myself in the balls I could get more than 11 people to watch. What's your point?
> ...


Excellent. I need to add some of the great quotes to a sig (like the numby quote)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > DC_Cichlid said:
> ...


..............use them.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## I_ahh (Jan 20, 2005)

acestro said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > acestro said:
> ...


I already have gotten permission from Pastor Jeff to use his numby line in my sig....I cannot stop laughing about that!!!

Iahh


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Filo is being liberated.









Seriously, this thread is disgraceful. Jesus Christ, close it.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

User said:


> Filo is being liberated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with it, if you dont like it, go away.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I_ahh said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


CURSE YOU!!!!! I was actually about to enter it....


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

or close your eyes :rasp:


----------



## I_ahh (Jan 20, 2005)

acestro said:


> I_ahh said:
> 
> 
> > acestro said:
> ...


Sorry man......

I had to jump on that one!! I am going to start using that on people!!!

Iahh


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Christ DC Cichlid!! Eat this all others, scroll past it..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DC_Cichlid said:


> or close your eyes :rasp:
> [snapback]913727[/snapback]​












*You are the numpty...and we all sit here wondering...Why God? Why put this numpty on earth? You want to put him on earth fine...then why did you allow him to find Piranha-Fury? Why?*


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Well i didn't get a seizure... but nice try.


----------



## I_ahh (Jan 20, 2005)

Fido/Filo,

Nice one. I bet DC can't help but stare at that picture!!

Like a moth to a flame!!!

Iahh


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmm, I un-ignored Filo just to find out why I ignored him...:laugh:


----------



## I_ahh (Jan 20, 2005)

Acestro,

Nice.....you should use that as your sig line!!

Iahh

*You are the numpty...and we all sit here wondering...Why God? Why put this numpty on earth? You want to put him on earth fine...then why did you allow him to find Piranha-Fury? Why?*
[snapback]913734[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> Hmmm, I un-ignored Filo just to find out why I ignored him...:laugh:
> [snapback]913738[/snapback]​


Yes, as if your posts are doing much more than mine are in this thread


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmmm, I wonder what Filo just posted.

Something tells me he's showing DC who the boss is...


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh my god, like you should totaly use that as like your sig... like oh my god, that would be like so cool...









you guys,......... are gay.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

hey, mods back....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

SPAM WARS

Filo (AKA Fido)

vs.

DC (AKA Numby)


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

awwwww, mod left..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> SPAM WARS
> 
> Filo (AKA Fido)
> 
> ...


Not really ass-estro I havnt posted like 10 locks in a row...if i were to do that, i would prob get banned. btw, you posted more than me in this thread


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

oh, hes back


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

yayyyyyyyyy






































wwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm sure whatever Fido posted was brilliant (peduncle boy)


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

awww, hes gone again


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Have fun on the other side DC.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

....whoah, is that all it took? I would have done that like 3 pages ago!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Assclown title now owned by DC. Congrats and enjoy the time off.


----------



## I_ahh (Jan 20, 2005)

acestro said:


> Assclown title now owned by DC. Congrats and enjoy the time off.
> [snapback]913771[/snapback]​


Did DC get banned?

Iahh


----------



## GeorgeBinhard (Mar 1, 2005)

I_ahh said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Assclown title now owned by DC. Congrats and enjoy the time off.
> ...


Nope, not for good.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I still cant believe you snagged the numpty quote









So sad that the thread didn't get locked when he wanted it to be locked (like 2000 times).


----------



## GeorgeBinhard (Mar 1, 2005)

wow, what a big thread now.

Looks like DC is off till March the 8th


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

GeorgeBinhard said:


> I_ahh said:
> 
> 
> > acestro said:
> ...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

GeorgeBinhard said:


> wow, what a big thread now.
> 
> Looks like DC is off till March the 8th
> 
> ...


I didn't lose that many brain cells. That trick wont work Assclown.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

GeorgeBinhard said:


> wow, what a big thread now.
> 
> Looks like DC is off till March the 8th
> 
> ...


and who are you with 2 posts?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fido said:


> GeorgeBinhard said:
> 
> 
> > wow, what a big thread now.
> ...


of course, it will trick peduncle boy...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgeBinhard said:
> ...


yeah seeing as i dont have access to IP numbers like you do...also i thought i was ignored...







btw, your peduncle is HUUUUGE


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

holy sh*t this has gone way to far.

> Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
DC_Cichlid 23-June 04 1,439 85 4.94%

stop with the stuipd post.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

of course, it will trick peduncle boy...









[snapback]913792[/snapback]​[/quote]

yeah seeing as i dont have access to IP numbers like you do...also i thought i was ignored...







btw, your peduncle is HUUUUGE
[snapback]913794[/snapback]​[/quote]

I dont have access to IP numbers, old school Assclown!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> of course, it will trick peduncle boy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah seeing as i dont have access to IP numbers like you do...also i thought i was ignored...







btw, your peduncle is HUUUUGE
[snapback]913794[/snapback]​[/quote]

I dont have access to IP numbers, old school Assclown!








[snapback]913798[/snapback]​[/quote]

I thought you were a mod







btw, aint no n00b gonna touch this assclown title


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> btw, your peduncle is HUUUUGE


You should see my lateral line, Lounge Boy.


----------



## I_ahh (Jan 20, 2005)

Well now that Numpty has reached a new hieght of creating new screen names for himself it is time for me to sign off for the evening!!!

Numpty congrats on being the new Assclown!! Big accomplishment there!!! Your mother would be proud!! Take it easy, would not want you to accomplish too much today!!

Acestro- sorry bout the sig line. I got it and love it!!!

Night Everyone!!!

Iahh

P.S. For those of you who have children, hug them before you go to bed tonight. And as you hold them come up with creative ways to keep your children from becoming like our new Numpty Friend DC and his new screen name GeorgeBinhard.

Life is hard- it is even harder when you are stupid!!!

Iahh


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I_ahh said:


> Well now that Numpty has reached a new hieght of creating new screen names for himself it is time for me to sign off for the evening!!!
> 
> Numpty congrats on being the new Assclown!! Big accomplishment there!!! Your mother would be proud!! Take it easy, would not want you to accomplish too much today!!
> 
> ...


Aw, why'd you have to break the news to Filo....








Enjoy the sig, glad someone has it!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> > btw, your peduncle is HUUUUGE
> 
> 
> You should see my lateral line, Lounge Boy.
> [snapback]913804[/snapback]​


nahh u aint got sh*t on my lateral line home boy














damn...that guy did tell me the truth


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry DC Cichlid, you're still not number one. Special thanks to The Pack on this one:


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

that was awsome...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Assestro why not post your pic so I can photoshit it up


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

GeorgeBinhard said:


> wow, what a big thread now.
> 
> Looks like DC is off till March the 8th
> 
> ...


So Gay

Choke already. You're not funny.

OMFG!!!111 WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO PULL OUT OF YOUR ASS NEXT?









Total idiotcy.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fido said:


> Assestro why not post your pic so I can photoshit it up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As predicted. It's all in fun dude.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

acestro said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > Assestro why not post your pic so I can photoshit it up
> ...


i know its all in fun yo --btw i







u


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And I don't know the first thing about photoshit/shop/whatever...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DC_Piranha - I hope this thread brought you the attention you are obviously seeking.

Enough.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

As CK would say.... In before the lock.....


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

N B 4 the lock,........I cant believe i just read all that, this is a gift for my time.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ha! Beat ya DC!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

and too our second place winner....d_c ..just to show that you still get someting on pfury..(beside a boot off the site)..a new avatar..congrads on being a assclown..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DC_Piranha - I hope this thread brought you the attention you are so desperatly seeking.

Enough.


----------

